# Sir Walter Raleigh



## TR6SC (Jun 12, 2017)

I'm not trying to teach anybody how to change pedal rubber, I'm just so happy about finding this NOS rubber in the box, that I feel like sharing.


 
Like I've said before, or as Victor Borge would say, B5, nothing feels quite like a British spanner.


----------



## TR6SC (Jun 12, 2017)

Who wants the box?


----------



## TR6SC (Jun 12, 2017)

As John Lennon said, "He was such a stupid Get."


----------



## wrongway (Jun 14, 2017)

What's an '1/8 W' wrench? Never seen that before......


----------



## Dale Alan (Jun 14, 2017)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/British_Standard_Whitworth


----------



## TR6SC (Jun 15, 2017)

TR6SC said:


> As John Lennon said, "He was such a stupid Get."



Well he was, wasn't he?! Let's not even get anywhere near B.A. or C.E.I.!!


----------



## manuelvilla (Aug 10, 2017)

TR6SC said:


> Who wants the box?





Love the peddals..

I love english stuff


----------

